# My grandfather



## Gwen84 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi, my name is Gwenda and my grandfather worked for Lamport & Holt as a Master Mariner on the River Plate Steamship Company between Liverpool, New York, Mediterranean and Buenos Aires. He got his Masters Certificate in 1906. He was captain of ssTennyson, ss Verdi, ss Pascal and ss Murillo, finishing his time as a Master Mariner on ss Murillo in 1921. He then became a Marine Superintendent , I believe in Buenos Aires because this is where the family went to live from late 1921 to 1930. 
Has anyone got any information relating to Lamport & Holt and can anyone give me any ideas how to find out about his time as a Marine Superintendent? - I would be very grateful.
My great grandfather was also a Master Mariner. He initially worked for Jardine Bros, based in Richibucto in Canada but I believe that, he too also worked for Lamport & Holt when steam ships were used for the Atlantic crossings. 
Thank you.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

There is plenty of information in this site, Gwen, and I'm sure that you will be given a good answer soon.

It would certainly help if you would provide your grandfather's name and date of birth. I cannot help much further, but there are several who can help to quite astonishing lengths.

Good luck!


----------



## Gwen84 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi, This is Gwenda again,
When I posted a couple of days ago, I forgot to say the name of my grandfather. He was Henry Holker Allman (1880 - 1950). He worked for Lamport &Holt on the River Plate Steamship Co between Liverpool, USA, South America and, sometimes the Mediterranean, between 1906 and 1921. He then became a Marine Superintendent in Buenos Aires, I think. My great grandfather was William Henry Allman (1853 1929). He worked for Jardine Brothers in Richibucto, Newfoundland and then for Lamport & Holt before he retired in 1910/5. I also have mariners in my Andrews family and my Holker family. Hope that someone has some information on any of this. I do have some ships logs and names of some ships that both my grandfather and great grandfather captained.
Grandfather - Tennyson, Verdi, Pascal, Vasari, Murillo and great grandfather - Tikoma, Wakissa, Tiger, Mozart, Olbers and Dalton
Gwen


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Gwen,
I take it you have his CR 10 card with his id photo attached?
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Lloyd's Captains Register has some details of ALLMAN, William Henry born Liverpool 1855 C02036 (C12036 vol.28) Liverpool 1879 changed to C013444 vol.28
vol.16 1879; vol.28 1880-1881,1885-1887; vol.43 1888-
1889; vol.58 1898.
And
ALLMAN, Henry Stolker b.Liverpool 1880 037085 Liverpool 1906
Extra (Passed direct from 1st mate)
vol.73 1908-1911

Lloyds Captain Register is available from London Metroplitan Archives. Maybe worth a look.

regards
Roger


----------



## Gwen84 (Feb 11, 2019)

*Thank you*

Hi ,

Thank you to both Hugh and Roger,

Firstly, I don't have his CR 10 card with ID. All I had was a photo of him in his uniform and a lot of glass slide images of him on the ss Murillo on the River Plate, plus pictures of the family in Buenos Aries I showed the image of him in uniform to the Maritime Museum in Liverpool and they identified his badges. They told me that all the ships logs were kept in Newfoundland so I sent for some. I had my grandfathers number and I had an initial ship - the Murillo in 1921. I then did the same for my great grandfather a few years ago. I had no ships for him but just his number. The researcher found out quite a lot and I have a photocopy of a ships log for my grandfather plus crew agreements and some images of crew agreements for my great grandfather. I know that my grandfather came back to Liverpool in 1930 with the family after having been out in Buenos Aires for 8/9 years as a Marine Superintendent but I'm not sure who he worked for. They came back because my mother was due to begin secondary school and my aunt was 5.
Thank you to Roger - I will check out the London Metropolitan Archives and see what they have.
Gwen84


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Gwen,
Can you send me a pm with your email address and I will send it on.
His WW1 medal file is here BT 351/1/2506 downloadable for £3.50 in case you don't have it. (Thumb)
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Gwen84 (Feb 11, 2019)

*WW1 medal*

Hi Hugh,
Thank you but I do have his medal file. I have visited the National Archives a few times - you can download the do***ents for free if you visit there in person. It was really what he did after he finished being a Captain for Lamport & Holt that I was trying to find out. I know that he was a Marine Superintendent but I don't know where he did that or who employed him.
My email address is [email protected] if you want to contact me via that.
Gwen84(Thumb)


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Ok Gwen but you should remove your email address from that message - not allowed to post on the site, only pm.
Email sent.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Gwen84 (Feb 11, 2019)

*Sorry*

Sorry, no idea how to delete it. Just done it!
Gwen84


----------

